# 97 Sportsman 500



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok so my 500 is giving the run around. It will pour black smoke out the exhaust when hitting the gas. When I let off the gas it takes awhile before it comes back to an idle. I've checked the cam and cleaned the carb and both of them are in good shape. I've watch the fuel filter and gas won't always come through it when I hit the throttle. So now I think its a bad fuel pump. 

Does anyone know of anything else that can be causing my problems. Cause I'm at a lost. Any help is apreciated.:thinking::aargh4:​


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Im thinking fuel pump . or bad float ,also a needle and seat could be causing a flood out which would cause it to take forever to come to and idle . check all them .


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

i bet its the rubber diaphram on the slide! I had to RTV mine around the plastic ring. trust me i battled mine before i figured it out. to test it, Take it out turn it upside down and pour water in the cup that the diaphram makes. also if the diaphram move's or twists it is not sealed. So Far its holding up!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I got to replace the fuel pump diaphram anyway, my grandpa is helping me work on it and he tore it up trying to get it off.lol If the fuel pump don't fix it then back to the slide diaphram I go. Just trying to get the on and off seven year battle I've had with this thing. This all started after someone put a handful of dirt and rocks in the gas tank.

Oh ya, I can hold the brake after giving it gas and it idles back down quick. Thanks I'll let ya'll know what I find.


----------

